
25 GPU Monster Devours Passwords In Seconds - michool
http://securityledger.com/new-25-gpu-monster-devours-passwords-in-seconds/#
======
djisjke
Imagine when powerful bitcoin-hashing equipment becomes something for the
masses. Crackers will have a jolly time with ol' mining rigs!

